# Arranque y parada de motor monofásico



## MaLiTo (Ago 31, 2006)

Me dirijo a la comunidad si pueden ayudarme con esto. tengo un motor con bomba de agua monofasico de 1.5 hp, y necesito que arranque y pare cada 15 o 20 minutos. como puedo automatizar? que componente tengo que usar.  Gracias


----------



## chuko (Sep 3, 2006)

Yo utilizaría:

Zelio de Schneider electric
Logo de siemens

o alguno de esos reles programables


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

Si es una bomba de agua no deberias utilizar una sonda de nivel para llenar el deposito, cual es su utilidad?


----------



## icaro8 (Sep 4, 2006)

sr creo que le estan faltando algunos datos a su pregunta ej tiene que arrancar con algun nivel de liquido en especial ,tiene que detenerse con algun nivel en especial .o solamente es una cuestion de arranque y parada cada un cierto tiempo ? estas y otras cuestiones son las que determinarian el tipo de circuito que usted desea


----------



## MaLiTo (Sep 7, 2006)

el deposito de agua es ermetica asi que dificilmente pueda meter una sonda de nivel. ademas solo necesito que arranque y pare cada cierto tiempo


----------



## icaro8 (Sep 10, 2006)

sr si lo que nesesita es que arranque y pare cada cierto tiempo como dice usted el problema se reduce a un rele que soporte corriente y tensión para ese motor y un temporizador conectado a la bobina del rele


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

Puede  comprar un simple intermitente ya hecho o hacer usted con un 4060 y un rele.

Que no se puede cono cer el nivel, claro que se puede.

Si el deposito es de plastico se pueden utilizar sondas capacitativas como este circuito
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm

eso si no quiere taladrar nada.
pero si puede taladar estos
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/index.htm
Las sondas serian unos tonillos de hacero inoxidable de metrica 6-8 con dos justas de griferia una a cada lado de la pared del tanque.

Pero hay mas, usted dice que es hermetico pues el ultimo metodo es con un presostato, o midiendo la presion.

Si va a cualquier almacen de electricidad donde vendan bombas vender este presostato diseñado para esta aplicacion aqui en españa se llama prescontrol pero si usted se lo indica le daran 

http://www.hidro-water.com/espanol/fichas/ACCESORIOS.pdf#search="prescontrol"


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 11, 2006)

muy buena respuesta, yo tb pense en lo del temporizador y el rele ya que la solucion de los reles programables es una salida cara, y esta si acaso yega a varios euros siendo la mas economica, y eso realmente es lo que a muchos les lleva a hacer diseños electronicos, ya que asi te ahorras pagar el nombre del fabricante


----------



## vaacuario85 (Mar 5, 2009)

La idea de usar un relé programable es genial pero el precio desanima si sabes algo de control industrial puedes usar 1 contactor para controlar el motor 1 relé auxiliar para controlar el tiempo de apagado y 2 temporizadores on delay para los tiempos. Ahora si te interesa controlar por el nivel de agua en un resipiente puedes usar un flotador de esos de baño y un final de carrera en fin las soluciones son muchas 
Suerte  Att. vaacuario85


----------



## taylor (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola amigos aprovechando el foro quisiera plantearles un problema que tengo, estoy haciendo un modulo de control de algunos procesos pequeños con un PIC16F877A, entre esos procesos, el pic para o mueve una banda transportadora pequeña que esta conectada a un motor monofasoco de 1/8hp por medio de un motorreductor.
La banda tienen un sensor de presencia fotoelectrico, de tal manera que cuando un objeto interrumpe el haz de luz el micro siente esa interrupción y manda a parar la banda.
Ahora el problema que tengo se presenta de dos maneras: Una es que algunas veces cuando el motor de la banda arranca o cuando para, hace que el micro se reinicie.
La otra es que en ocasiones cuando arranca o para el motor, no se reinicia el micro sino que en la pantalla LCD donde tiene que dar información empieza a salir basura aunque el micro sigue cumpliendo la secuencia de control que debe realizar pero en el lcd no da ninguna información mas que basura y me toca apagar y volver a encender el módulo.
Si alguien sabe cual puede ser la causa y cual puede ser la solución, les agradederé infinitamente Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2009)

Yo colocaría filtros  de lìnea al motor y al procesador


----------



## oZon (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola a todos los electricos puros que manejan alta corriente

para realizar todo tipo de arranques ya sea en motores monofasicos y trifasicos yo realizo una simulacion en un programa llamado "AUTOMATION STUDIO" este, miren en los ultimos dias e estado realizando simulasiones pero me di cuenta que le faltan librerias no se si conocen este programa y si me podrian decir donde puedo encontrar mas librerias para este programa, haaa, la version que uso es la 5.0, 

una cosa mas no saben donde puedo encontrar la version 5.2.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## radni (Oct 23, 2009)

Joseantonio el problema de la altura es por la densidad del aire para su refrigeración varía mucho su calor especifico y por lo tanto es incapaz de absorver la cantidad de calor disipada por el motor y la turbina de refrigeración por la misma causa hace pasar menos aire por el mismo.
Espero haber contestado tu pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## SuperRastas (Oct 26, 2009)

Yo te dare una respues algo "marrufian" pero util, se lo vi al padre de un amigo mio que lo tenia en el campo y resulta que si funcionaba, el caso, coges el deposito, le haces un taladro arriba y otro abajo, pasas una goma de jardineria transparente con una bola de color llamativo dentro (rojo por ejemplo)  y sellas las entradas  de la goma, el taladro de abajo no tienen porque estar abajo del todo, claro que este sistema es para darle manualmente al arranque, ano ser que te gastes un pastizal en sensores tendras que taladrar, pones 3 sondas o algun tipo de sensor conectado a un cuadro electrico cuyo unico componente caro seria el contactor y un plc, pero lei por arriba que el dinero era un inconveniente, lo mas barato es esta ultima opcion o un rele temporizado (si quieres automatizar) si quieres un esquema o mas información me mandas un mp, de todas formas recomiendo montar un calderin (si decides automatizar) el cual hará que la bomba funcione menos, aparte de sus respectivas antiretornos etc..


----------



## eduardocorrecamino (Feb 1, 2013)

MaLiTo dijo:


> Me dirijo a la comunidad si pueden ayudarme con esto. tengo un motor con bomba de agua monofasico de 1.5 hp, y necesito que arranque y pare cada 15 o 20 minutos. como puedo automatizar? que componente tengo que usar.  Gracias




Hola yo te diria que usaras un timer(No digital), conectado a la bovina del contactor y listo, el relee es opcional, sería correcto que lo pusieras para proteger el motor pero eso lo dejo a tu criterio. Espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 1, 2013)

eduardocorrecamino dijo:


> Hola yo te diria que usaras un timer(No digital), conectado a la bovina del contactor y listo, el relee es opcional, sería correcto que lo pusieras para proteger el motor pero eso lo dejo a tu criterio. Espero te sirva, saludos



Amigo, estas respondiendo a un tema que tiene casi 7 años.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2013)

Por cierto bovina = vaca


----------

